# Hair regrowth



## laserbrn (Aug 25, 2009)

How fast do long haired chihuahua's take to grow their hair back if you shave them? I am dogsitting for a friend and I'm planning on shaving the dog before I give him back.

He's been a little terrorist to my 6 month old lab puppy. My buddy loves his long hair and I know it'll piss him off if I shave "Bear". If I do it though I want to make sure it won't take forever long to grow back or have any real negative impacts on the dog. He's a cute little bugger and I love the little guy, but somethings gotta be done. I want to give him a nice little mohawk on the top of his little deer-head and dye it pink. But it's going to be with temporary spray in hair dye stuff or food coloring or unsweetened kool-aid (very temporary).

I want to make sure his haircut wouldn't be deterimental. 

Thanks!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am hoping that you are joking or trying to get a rise out of the board, but I validated this post in case you are not joking.

If you shave the Chi then not only will it take much longer than you could ever imagine to grow back but it does not always grow back as long and sometimes will not grow back at all so I would be careful if I were you. Your friend could take legal action against you. Also shaving the Chi could cause stress to it and possibly cause it to have temperment issues or change its personality altogether. People do not realize how certain things in a dogs life can change it or scar it forever. Pets are not a joking matter and if your friend left his dog in your care then if I were you I would feel honored that he entrusted you with something that he is close to and make sure it goes back to him unharmed ;-)


----------



## chloeandoscar (Aug 22, 2009)

Im presuming a troll -- Im learning!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

DONT DO IT!!!! for the love of all chis....poor chi...poor friend...why would ur friend entrust in a person like you...sheesh. i would sue u too -_-


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i hope ur not serious either, Twig's fur on her lower chest and stomach hasnt grown back fully since her spay last summer and where she had he PL op in Jan 08 and they shaved her leg hasnt grown back to normal length yet either


----------



## Ry&Lyss (Jul 7, 2009)

Not even a funny joke, you would be catching a beating from me.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I understand you want to pull a prank on a friend, but it really wouldn't be a good idea. The others are right in saying that it may not grow back as long and can a long time to grow in...especially for a long coat. Heck, it takes them a couple of years just to get their full adult coat in. And though I'm sure the regrowth would be quicker, your friend waited all that time. Not cool to mess with it.

It's like egging a car. Yeah, it seems harmless...until the enyzmes in the egg starts eating away at the paint job. Regardless of intent, a mess up is a mess up.

If you want to pull a semi-harmless prank (and the dog doesn't mind having its foot handled) you could paint their toenails pink. They make dog toenail polish now, and the groomer I use to go to did it for her clients. Or take him to a groomer and get him groomed and fluffed up with pink hairbows and a little shirt that says "Princess." Doesn't harm the dog, will probably get a rise out of your friend, and keeps you away from the kool-aid. 

But be warned, people are finicky about their dogs...just like their kids. I would think it was funny if a friend of mine painted Boo's nails or got him a cute hairbow. However, it would be on if I came home and found him dyed or shaved. For some, even the painted nails might be overboard.

That stuff (kool-aid/food coloring) may never come out, depending on what color their coat is btw.


----------

